# Hedgehog jewelry



## for the <3 of quills (Aug 21, 2011)

Found some cute/interesting stuff that I thought I'd share...
http://img0.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.262304924.jpg
http://www.etsy.com/listing/79733833/cr ... celet-gold
http://www.etsy.com/listing/77593851/ha ... aign=Share


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Etsy has some REALLY cute stuff! 
Pandora also makes a hedgehog bead...


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I love her stuff. I have wanted to order something from her for ages.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I love the brooch! 

Etsy has SO many hedgehog things! If I came into some money, I would go nuts on that website.


----------



## gstice (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these! They are too cute!


----------

